# Best Backtesting software for options?



## Azzachazza (2 August 2011)

Hi everyone, just wondering what most options traders use for backtesting."Thinkback," in the thinkorswim platform is quite limited in my opinion as i cant view my P&L graphs as i move forward in time. Im looking for something that will show me both the P&L today and at expiration. For eg. the butterfly expiration may look like this ----> _/\_


----------



## colion (3 August 2011)

Option Oracle will give you those P/L charts. (http://www.samoasky.com/optionoracle-image/)


----------



## Azzachazza (4 August 2011)

Thanks for that, will give it a try


----------

